

The Island Test (2006) - ColinWright
http://www.paulgraham.com/island.html

======
ColinWright
The Spanish translation is no longer available on the given link, but here it
is curtesy of the WayBack machine:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20080819144501/http://www.simpleo...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080819144501/http://www.simpleoption.com/ensayo-
test-isla)

